# Photobook Designer for hire



## granola02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all you photographers!

I am in the business of designing photobooks for photographers who'd rather be out taking photos than having to sit behind a computer for hours. This is a passion that I have and Id love to help you out. I do photo editing as well skin correction, changing photos to blk & white, colorizing only parts of photos for that special pop and more.
If you are interested or just want to know more, please write me back or check out my website. I'd love to chat with you more about this! 

Thanks!
Sarah
www.rememberwhenphotobooks.com


----------

